# aluminum intake



## nscirocco (Oct 4, 2000)

what's the best way to clean up a 16v intake manifold? .. to make it look new again.
has anyone tried sandblasting with walnut shell media?
does the factory use paint? a clearcoat?


----------



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: aluminum intake (nscirocco)*

theyre plain from the factory....for a stock look fine sand/grit....for a better shiney look bead blasting rocks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: aluminum intake (nscirocco)*

If the part is off of the car, shell media should do fine. I've had success with brass brushes also, but its a lot more work.
Bryan
This just in... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=790348 

[Modified by Bryan J, 1:27 PM 4-9-2003]


[Modified by Bryan J, 1:28 PM 4-9-2003]


----------



## nscirocco (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: aluminum intake (Bryan J)*

i've tried blasting with glass and sand .. i find the finnish looks "white" and dull, what can you do after that do britten it up without sanding the surface smooth?


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: aluminum intake (nscirocco)*

I used a drill with a wire brush, it came out pretty clean, after wipping it down with fast thinner, I ended up painting it with high temp aluminum paint, but before I did that it was pretty shiny by itself.


----------



## TurboRocco (May 18, 2000)

*Re: aluminum intake (nscirocco)*

I had mine hot tanked and it came out really clean and shiny.


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: aluminum intake (nscirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nscirocco* »_i've tried blasting with glass and sand .. i find the finnish looks "white" and dull, what can you do after that do britten it up without sanding the surface smooth?

I used a 3M scrub pads (maroony/brown color) and brass brushes. Spray the manny down with WD40 and scrub using the above. This will get all the crap out of the pores and bring it to the surface making it black. You rinse this with brake cleaner to remove the residue. You can repeat this a few times if necessary for stubborn stains. Don't get the brake cleaner on rubber or plastic and use in well ventilated area. Good luck


----------



## WaitaMinute (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: aluminum intake (nscirocco)*

empty a bag of sand in there, turn on the car and let it mix throughly. It not only cleans it up, but it also ports and polishes it too. hahahahhahaha, Im kidding. dont do that. its funny because someone actually did that on some othe forum
I think sand paper is the best way. or maybe a polisher.


_Modified by WaitaMinute at 7:48 PM 5-3-2003_


----------

